# Boss VXT plow wings wanted



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

As the title says, looking for a set of boss VXT wings. Would like them to come with all hardware.

Located in Southeast MI, will drive up to 4-5 hours for the right deal.

Thanks


----------

